# Dodo juice anyone used it ???



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

www.i4detailing.co.uk

Dodo juice shampoo

dodo juice pre wax cleaner

dodo juice carnauda wax

3 steps formula and its spose to be the Dogs to use

any feedback welcome ill be getting some and ill post some pics soon

andy


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

It does get good reviews on detailingworld.

I see your cars silver, personally I would buy werkstad acryllic from polished bliss, thats what im getting next anyway.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... otect.html

See here for results:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=77348


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Post 14 (I think!) of this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115988

I've seen his car after being finished with Dodo products and would have to say it's as shiny a Silver TT as I have seen...durability remains uncertain, but for price and finish it's good.

However on dark cars I'm not so impressed...wife has a solid black Rav and it's normally treated with Swissvax Saphir and it glows. I tried Doo's "Supernatural" after hearing reports that it was as good as SV's high end waxes ie Devine at £1,200 - it left me disappointed with a finish that wasn't close to being as good as the Saphir.

Be aware there is a huge amount of "product pushing" in the detailing world with less than, IMO, truthful claims being made for a products performance. No doubting the finish on Trev's car - bear in mind there was a huge amount of preperation put into his paintwork before waxing and that really is key to getting a final finish product looking its best.
For me, it seems to be very colour dependant as to how good the results could be.

Dave


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Have got and used the DoDo Juice Diamond White. IMHO its the nuts, brings out the metaliic speckles in low sunlight, awesome. Not so sure whether it is that durable as others though tbh, use Megs Gold class shampoo but it still seems to have worn down the finish after a few washes, looser beeding after rain was a tell tale sign here. Stickin with it though. 8)


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I rate DoDo Juice very highly, always used to be a Meguiars fan, but moved over to DoDo, I invested in a pot of Supernatural the other month, the shine and finish that gives is well worth the price tag in my opinion.

The colour charged ones are also very good waxes.

Lime Prime is quite good on light swirl marks, removing by hand, or would obviously work better with a buffer.

Yet to try the shampoo and Need for Speed (all in one)


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

I use Dodo juice blue velvet, it gives a good shine on raven black, easy to apply and remove.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys ill try and show ya soon

andy


----------

